# I thought you should know!



## Boogaloo

Come traduco questa frase in italiano (I thought you should know)?
Va bene cosi: pensavo che dovesse saperlo?


----------



## ALEX1981X

Per me scritta in quel modo corrisponde a : Pensavo _*dovresti saperlo*_ (Future in the past)

Oppure tendente al Congiuntivo direi : _*I thought you had to know that : pENSAVO TU DOVESSI SAPERLO
*_


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

_Pensavo _[che tu] _dovessi saperlo. _Oppure
_Pensavo _[che lei] _dovesse saperlo._ (Forma di cortesia)


----------



## Ddohor

and also:
if you= *tu *then *(io) pensavo (tu) dovessi sapere* 
if you=*voi *then *(io) pensavo (voi) doveste sapere

*and it is a bit formal more colloquial*:
pensavo dovevi sapere
pensavo dovevate sapere
*


----------



## Boogaloo

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> _Pensavo _[che tu] _dovessi saperlo. _Oppure
> _Pensavo _[che lei] _dovesse saperlo._ (Forma di cortesia)



Si, ho pensato alla forma di cortesia, ma mi sembra che ho sbagliato, non mi sono espresso bene 
Volevo dire per esempio qualcosa nel modo "solo che lo sappia" (per la informazione) se e giusto cosi?

Example:
If you use the mini bar, the drinks will be charged to your bill (the drinks are not included in the price of the room). I only thougt you should know that.
... solo che lo sappia (solo per (Sua) informazione).


----------



## Curandera

_'Solo per sua informazione'._
_'Solo per farglielo presente'._
_'Solo perché lei lo sappia'._


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

Un po` di contesto cambia tutto...


----------



## Boogaloo

Vi ringrazio...


----------



## Blackman

Meno formale

_Ho pensato dovessi saperlo._


----------



## ALEX1981X

Blackman said:


> Meno formale
> 
> _Ho pensato dovessi saperlo._



Oppure potrebbe significare entrambe : Ho pensato dovessi/dovresti saperlo (con una leggera differenza temporale della subordinata)

Che dici Black ?


----------



## Blackman

ALEX1981X said:


> Oppure potrebbe significare entrambe : Ho pensato dovessi/dovresti saperlo (con una leggera differenza temporale della subordinata)
> 
> Che dici Black ?


 
Non riesco a trovare una valida spiegazione grammaticale, ma _ho pensato/pensavo *dovresti* saperlo_ non riesco a sentirlo. Va meglio con _credo dovresti saperlo._


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"I thought you should know", destrutturata un po', contiene le seguenti info:
1. pensavo, immaginavo, ritenevo, ecc.
2. che sarebbe stata una buona cosa  
3. che tu venissi al corrente/che tu fossi messo al corrente (di una certa cosa) 
Pertanto condivido l'opinione di Einstein:
"Pensavo dovessi saperlo", che è sciolta e leggera. Ma devo anche dire che rischia l'ambiguità, cioè rischia di essere interpretata così:
1. pensavo, immaginavo, ritenevo, ecc.
2. che tu sapessi (già)/fossi (già) al corrente (di una certa cosa) 
Tante belle cose.
GS


----------



## ALEX1981X

Blackman said:


> Non riesco a trovare una valida spiegazione grammaticale, ma _ho pensato dovresti saperlo_ non riesco a sentirlo. Va meglio con _credo dovresti saperlo._



Personalmente vedevo quel "Should" anche come possibilissimo Future in the Past !

Ho pensato/Pensavo che *avresti dovuto* saperlo (Past. Condit. in Italiano).... ma direi anche con un mix anche _Pensavo dovresti saperlo_ (non mi suona scorretta) !...e sicuramente _Ho pensato dovessi saperlo_ (ma avremmo contemporaneità)

Il significato di sicuro non cambia questo è l'importante


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Dear Elfa,
yes, I'm a disaster... But I certainly welcome your exquisite suggestion. 
All the best.
GS


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

ALEX1981X said:


> Personalmente vedevo quel "Should" anche come possibilissimo Future in the Past !
> 
> Ho pensato/Pensavo che *avresti dovuto* saperlo (Past. Condit. in Italiano).... ma direi anche con un mix anche _Pensavo dovresti saperlo_ (non mi suona scorretta) !...e sicuramente _Ho pensato dovessi saperlo_ (ma avremmo contemporaneità)
> 
> Il significato di sicuro non cambia questo è l'importante



Come puo` _should _essere un "future in the past"? Non lo vedo neanche nelle tue traduzioni italiane il senso di "futurity"


----------



## ALEX1981X

Pensavo che _*avresti dovuto saperlo*_ è per me un senso nel futuro (rispetto al passato)  Perchè no ?...è diverso da _Pensavo che tu sapess_i (è diversa la sequenza temporale) non il significato ovviamente !

Con  *shall, cosi come will,come going to*, si può costruire il Future in the Past in Inglese !...almeno cosi ho visto in molte grammatiche e non mi sembra niente di strano solo che voi usate il Condizionale presente...dipende dall'enfasi temporale che vogliamo conferire alla frase


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

Va ricordato che _shall_ non si usa quasi mai per costruire il futuro, e soltanto in casi molto limitati: legalese, qualche invito tipo _shall we dance_?, e qualche frase fatta.  Per questo un future in the past con _should _suona molto improbabile, se non inesistente.


----------



## ALEX1981X

No certo ci mancherebbe ToWhom...lo vedrei infrequente ma non scorretto... direi almeno _possibile_ per quello che mi riguarda..e ancora di più in una eventuale traduzione Inglese - Italiano...Noi in Italiano usiamo però sempre il Condizionale Passato (composto)

Ecco perchè ho sottolineato la differenza tra _*che avresti dovuto saperlo *_rispetto a _*che tu sapessi/che tu dovessi saperlo*_ perchè una differenza temporale e a volte anche di contenuto a volte c'è 

Grazie per la info comunque


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

No, uno _should _per indicare un future in the past io lo vedrei proprio scorretto, proprio perche` non e` mai usato. Credo pero` di aver capito la differenza:
Pensavo che avresti dovuto saperlo = I thought you were going to know = nel senso, pensavo che qualcuno te l'avrebbe detto.


----------



## King Crimson

Concordo sul fatto che, vista in Italiano, la frase potesse _sembrare_ un "Future in the Past", ma per esserlo doveva essere di questo tipo: _Pensavo l'avresti saputo_ (_I thought you would know it_).
Sbaglio TWIMC?


----------



## ALEX1981X

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> No, uno _should _per indicare un future in the past io lo vedrei proprio scorretto, proprio perche` non e` mai usato. Credo pero` di aver capito la differenza:
> Pensavo che avresti dovuto saperlo = I thought you were going to know = nel senso, pensavo che qualcuno te l'avrebbe detto.



Si ToWhom esatto può essere però sia che *qualcuno* te lo avrebbe detto o che tu "da solo" avresti capito un qualcosa dopo, nel futuro... 

Se facciamo la forma Indiretta di shall otteniamo Should però ...e la struttura è la stessa per ottenere grammaticalmente il "future in the Past"

Io pensavo a qualcosa del genere molto semplice:

Quoted: "I shall (futuro) go there"
Reported Speech : He thought/he said... _he should go there_ 

Non lo mai visto come un errore, ma che sia raro o poco usato sono d'accordissimo con te
Almeno molti libri ed esercizi di Inglese me lo hanno confermato, poi non so dirti


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

ALEX1981X said:


> Si ToWhom esatto può essere però sia che *qualcuno* te lo avrebbe detto o che tu "da solo" avresti capito un qualcosa dopo, nel futuro...
> 
> Se facciamo la forma Indiretta di shall otteniamo Should però ...e la struttura è la stessa per ottenere grammaticalmente il "future in the Past"
> 
> Io pensavo a qualcosa del genere molto semplice:
> 
> Quoted: "I shall (futuro) go there"
> Reported Speech : He thought/he said... _he should go there_
> 
> Non lo mai visto come un errore, ma che sia raro o poco usato sono d'accordissimo con te
> Almeno molti libri ed esercizi di Inglese me lo hanno confermato, poi non so dirti



E` proprio un errore, perche` non si usa _should_ cosi`.
C'era una regola, molto vecchia e senza una base concreta nella vera lingua parlata, che diceva che, per fare il futuro,
_shall _si usa con le prime persone (I, we)
_will _si usa con tutte le altre.
Mentre, "invertendo" la cosa, cioe`
_will _con le prime persone
_shall _con tutte le altre
si esprime un comando, un'esortazione.
C'era una vecchia storia di uno che mentre annegava disse:
_I will drown! No one shall help me!
_Nessuno infatti lo salvo`  perche` avrebbe dovuto dire
_I shall drown! No one will help me!
_Invertendo will e shall cambiava completamente il significato.
La stessa cosa, immagino, si traduceva facendo il passato, cioe` _should _e _would_. 

Questo in teoria. In realta` questa regola era assolutamente _bogus_. Veniva rispettata solo in certe parti dell'Inghilterra (mai in Scozia, Nord America o altrove), e oggi anche le grammatiche la rifiutano.

Guardando il tuo esempio, se dici "he shall go there" in realta` esprimeresti un'obbligazione, non un futuro. E infatti in "He thought he should go there" il senso di obbligazione e` chiarissimo; non potrebbe mai e poi mai significare un futuro semplice nel passato.  "He thought he should go there" lo diremmo anche oggi, per significare un'obbligazione; ma "he shall go there" al presente non si dice piu`.


Adesso il futuro si esprime quasi solo con _will_ (e nel passato _would_) e naturalmente con la costruzione _be going to_, comunissima nel parlato, e con qualche altro costrutto speciale. Un future in the past con _should _non esiste proprio.


----------



## King Crimson

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> E` proprio un errore, perche` non si usa _should_ cosi`.
> C'era una regola, molto vecchia e senza una base concreta nella vera lingua parlata, che diceva che, per fare il futuro,
> _shall _si usa con le prime persone (I, we)
> _will _si usa con tutte le altre.
> Mentre, "invertendo" la cosa, cioe`
> _will _con le prime persone
> _shall _con tutte le altre
> si esprime un comando, un'esortazione.
> C'era una vecchia storia di uno che mentre annegava disse:
> _I will drown! No one shall help me!_
> Nessuno infatti lo salvo`  perche` avrebbe dovuto dire
> _I shall drown! No one will help me!_
> Invertendo will e shall cambiava completamente il significato.
> La stessa cosa, immagino, si traduceva facendo il passato, cioe` _should _e _would_.
> Questo in teoria. In realta` questa regola era assolutamente _bogus_. Veniva rispettata solo in certe parti dell'Inghilterra (mai in Scozia, Nord America o altrove), e oggi anche le grammatiche la rifiutano.
> Adesso il futuro si esprime quasi solo con _will_ (e nel passato _would_) e naturalmente con la costruzione _be going to_, comunissima nel parlato, e con qualche altro costrutto speciale. Un future in the past con _should _non esiste proprio.


 
Per usare l'esempio di Alex:
He said he would go there = disse sarebbe andato lì (future in the past)
He said he should go there = disse sarebbe dovuto andare lì (dalla tua spiegazione capisco che non possiamo più considerarlo future in the past)
E' così?


----------



## ALEX1981X

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> E` proprio un errore, perche` non si usa _should_ cosi`.
> C'era una regola, molto vecchia e senza una base concreta nella vera lingua parlata, che diceva che, per fare il futuro,
> _shall _si usa con le prime persone (I, we)
> _will _si usa con tutte le altre.
> Mentre, "invertendo" la cosa, cioe`
> _will _con le prime persone
> _shall _con tutte le altre
> si esprime un comando, un'esortazione.
> C'era una vecchia storia di uno che mentre annegava disse:
> _I will drown! No one shall help me!
> _Nessuno infatti lo salvo`  perche` avrebbe dovuto dire
> _I shall drown! No one will help me!
> _Invertendo will e shall cambiava completamente il significato.
> La stessa cosa, immagino, si traduceva facendo il passato, cioe` _should _e _would_.
> 
> Questo in teoria. In realta` questa regola era assolutamente _bogus_. Veniva rispettata solo in certe parti dell'Inghilterra (mai in Scozia, Nord America o altrove), e oggi anche le grammatiche la rifiutano.
> 
> Guardando il tuo esempio, se dici "he shall go there" in realta` esprimeresti un'obbligazione, non un futuro. E infatti in "He thought he should go there" il senso di obbligazione e` chiarissimo; non potrebbe mai e poi mai significare un futuro semplice nel passato.  "He thought he should go there" lo diremmo anche oggi, per significare un'obbligazione; ma "he shall go there" al presente non si dice piu`.
> 
> 
> Adesso il futuro si esprime quasi solo con _will_ (e nel passato _would_) e naturalmente con la costruzione _be going to_, comunissima nel parlato, e con qualche altro costrutto speciale. Un future in the past con _should _non esiste proprio.




Non ne sono convinto...Shall si usa per creare il futuro e ripeto è raro...se rigiro la frittata al passato il "future in the past" viene fuori !
Poi se trovi questa regola fammela vedere ci mancherebbe
Io so che "SHall" crea il futuro nella prima e terza singolare al posto Will ma Will è certamente più comune. Ma non penso che Shall sia "morto" per esprimere il futuro in generale...il Macmillan Dictionary 2009 dice cosi 

Sono qua per imparare ma il vocabolario e alcuni miei professori a scuola, sostengono che nonostante sia decisamente meno frequente, esso sia usato.
Io preferisco e uso Will (Would) and going to (was/were going to) per la cronaca 

Grazie


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

_disse sarebbe dovuto andare lì_ in italiano e` ambiguo.
Volendo vederlo come reported speech:
He said, "I should go there."  (Ha detto: devo andarci.)
He said he should go there. (Ha detto che deve andarci.)
He said, "I will go there." (Ha detto: ci andro`.)
He said he would go there. (Ha detto che ci sarebbe andato.)


----------



## ALEX1981X

King Crimson said:


> Per usare l'esempio di Alex:
> He said he would go there = disse sarebbe andato lì (future in the past)
> He said he should go there = disse sarebbe dovuto andare lì (dalla tua spiegazione capisco che non possiamo più considerarlo future in the past)
> E' così?




He said he should go= disse/ha detto che *sarebbe dovuto* andare...(Cond.Passato usato in Italiano)....per me è la previsione di questa persona nel passato, riportata


----------



## ALEX1981X

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> _disse sarebbe dovuto andare lì_ in italiano e` ambiguo.
> Volendo vederlo come reported speech:
> He said, "I should go there."  (Ha detto: devo andarci.)
> He said he should go there. (Ha detto che deve andarci.)
> He said, "I will go there." (Ha detto: ci andro`.)
> He said he would go there. (Ha detto che ci sarebbe andato.)



Semmai penso che la tua "Ha detto *che deve andarci*" in un ipotetico Reported Speech nella lingua Italiana sarebbe anomala  

P.s: _*Sarebbe dovuto/a andare*_ non è assolutamente sbagliata


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

ALEX1981X said:


> Non ne sono convinto...Shall si usa per creare il futuro e ripeto è raro...se rigiro la frittata al passato il "future in the past" viene fuori !
> Poi se trovi questa regola fammela vedere ci mancherebbe
> Io so che "SHall" crea il futuro nella prima e terza singolare al posto Will ma Will è certamente più comune. Ma non penso che Shall sia "morto" per esprimere il futuro in generale...il Macmillan Dictionary 2009 dice cosi
> 
> Sono qua per imparare ma il vocabolario e alcuni miei professori a scuola, sostengono che nonostante sia decisamente meno frequente, esso sia usato.
> Io preferisco e uso Will (Would) and going to (was/were going to) per la cronaca
> 
> Grazie



Dipende anche dove sei. Per esempio "shall" e` sicuramente piu` comune in Inghilterra che in Nord America.  Io, come U.S. speaker, lo uso solo in certe frasi fatte.

Ma non e` questione di regole e di grammatiche: ricordati che le grammatiche (almeno quelle moderne, quelle descrittive) sono una trascrizione dell'uso fatto dalle persone che parlano una lingua e non viceversa.  Non e` la grammatica che mi dice come devo parlare: e` come parlo io, e gli altri native speakers, che "fa" la grammatica. La grammatica non e` matematica, non puoi "rigirare" la regola e pensare che si possa applicare, come faresti con un'operazione matematica.

La regola di will e shall che ho ricordato prima era invece un esempio di grammatica "prescrittiva," non "descrittiva."

Io ripeto che un future in the past con should non l'ho mai ne` detto ne` visto ne` sentito da nessuna parte in inglese contemporaneo; e quella frase di prima l'avrei interpretata solo come obbligazione.

In ogni caso, ti mando un link a una dictionary definition (un ottimo dizionario, btw):

http://www.learnersdictionary.com/search/would
http://www.learnersdictionary.com/search/should

Il significato di "future in the past" e` il primo nella definizione di _would_, mentre non c'e` neanche nella definizione di _should_. Questo spero ti convinca.


----------



## King Crimson

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> _disse sarebbe dovuto andare lì_ in italiano e` ambiguo. Perchè? A me sembra chiarissimo...
> Volendo vederlo come reported speech:
> He said, "I should go there." (Ha detto: devo andarci.)
> He said he should go there. (Ha detto che deve andarci.)
> He said, "I will go there." (Ha detto: ci andro`.)
> He said he would go there. (Ha detto che ci sarebbe andato.)


 
La traduzione alternativa che proponi (_Ha detto che deve andarci_) esprime in modo meno formale (non la userei in un testo scritto) lo stesso concetto.
Comunque, al di là dell'ambiguità reale o presunta, capisco, anche dalla risposta successiva che hai dato ad Alex, che questa forma non verrebbe considerata un Future in the Past, che è quello che mi interessava sapere.


----------



## ALEX1981X

ToWhom ho letto, ma il mio vocabolario dice anche che :

Should : Past tense of Shall
_  Used about a situation in the past when you said , knew or expected what you would do or what would happen_.

Ripeto: più raro ma non scorretto. Shall *può* comunicare il futuro

A me interessa questo !....poi se di fatto è meno usato e Would è preferito sono d'accordo e come ti ho scritto prima lo userei anzichè SHall.
Ma a me interessa, in questo thread, più sapere se un qualcosa è corretto o meno anzichè  se e più frequente e usata o meno !

Poi non ti nascondo, che ho trovato esercizi dove si evidenziava il "future in the past" con Shall (Should). Libri "moderni " ovviamente


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

King Crimson said:


> La traduzione alternativa che proponi (_Ha detto che deve andarci_) esprime in modo meno formale (non la userei in un testo scritto) lo stesso concetto.
> Comunque, al di là dell'ambiguità reale o presunta, capisco, anche dalla risposta successiva che hai dato ad Alex, che questa forma non verrebbe considerata un Future in the Past, che è quello che mi interessava sapere.



Forse perche` "ha detto che sarebbe dovuto andare li`" mi viene da completarla con "...ma poi li` nessuno l'ha visto."


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

L'ho visto

http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/should

Ho anche pero` visto che e` segnato "*British*,"  e infatti ti avevo detto che in Inghilterra _shall _e` piu` comune.
In ogni caso, il primo esempio che da` e`

_I said that I should be happy to cooperate with the investigation_.

Questo, uno U.S. speaker molto probabilmente lo interpreta male:

_I should be happy... but I'm not._ 

In ogni caso, il fatto che di un certo termine esista una definizione, *non* vuol dire che tu possa usare quel termine con quella definizione quando ti pare. Per esempio, "I should be happy" e` una frase fatta anche in British English; e neanche in British English, "I thought you should know" potrebbe essere interpretato come future in the past, se non altro perche` ci sarebbe una pesante ambiguita`.


----------



## King Crimson

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> Forse perche` "ha detto che sarebbe dovuto andare li`" mi viene da completarla con "...ma poi li` nessuno l'ha visto."


 
Ok, mi fido del tuo orecchio bilingue allora come tradurresti, in reported speech, "ha detto che sarebbe dovuto andare li, ma poi lì nessuno l'ha visto"? Mi sembra di capire che non diresti "he said he should go there but nobody saw him"...


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

He said he was going to go there, but no one saw him.


----------



## ALEX1981X

King Crimson said:


> Ok, mi fido del tuo orecchio bilingue allora come tradurresti, in reported speech, "ha detto che sarebbe dovuto andare li, ma poi lì nessuno l'ha visto"? Mi sembra di capire che non diresti "he said he should go there but nobody saw him/her"...




Ragazzi decidete voi come tradurlo, orecchio o non orecchio .... ma mi sembra che stiate sempre traducendo con "sarebbe dovuto andare " ? O no?
Io personalmente guardo anche  la grammatica

Comunque qualsiasi consiglio e precisazione è sempre ben accetta 

P.s: Io non uso Shall come mi pare . Che vuol dire ?...Ti ho appena detto da dove parte il mio pensiero...non è mica un mio parere o gusto usare o non usare Should ??? .... Lo uso in base a quanto dice la grammatica e il vocabolario. Non è importante che sia meno frequente o sia British anzichè American perchè giustamente l'Inglese è vasto e soggetto a tante influenze. Ma Shall in certi contesti è come Would ed esprime anche il futuro e non solo, come dicevi tu tra le altre cose 

Thanks


----------



## ToWhomItMayConcern

ALEX1981X said:


> Ragazzi decidete voi come tradurlo, orecchio o non orecchio  ma mi sembra che stiate sempre traducendo con "sarebbe dovuto andare " ? O no?
> Io personalmente guardo anche  la grammatica
> 
> Comunque qualsiasi consiglio e precisazione è sempre ben accetta
> 
> P.s: Io non uso Shall come mi pare . Che vuol dire ?...Ti ho appena detto da dove parte il mio pensiero...non è mica un mio parere o gusto usare o non usare Should ??? .... Lo uso in base a quanto dice la grammatica e il vocabolario. Non è importante che sia meno frequente o sia British anzichè American perchè giustamente l'Inglese è vasto e soggetto a tante influenze. Ma Shall in certi contesti è come Would ed esprime anche il futuro e non solo come dicevi tu, tra le altre cose
> 
> Thanks



E` importante che sia piu` o meno frequente, invece, se non sei un native speaker: se usi una costruzione grammaticale chiara e comune, il tuo inglese e` piu` naturale.

E` importante che sia British o American, invece: dipende anche con chi stai parlando e per chi scrivi. Se parli con degli Americani, non dirai _petrol_ per dire "benzina"; se parli con degli Inglesi, non dirai _gas_.

Se tu pensi che "I thought you should know" possa voler dire "I thought you would know," fai una applicazione sbagliata di una definizione di dizionario. Per questo, non puoi usare una parola "in base" alla sua definizione sul dizionario; perche' rischi di usarla in modo sbagliato. Un dizionario non ti dice "come" usare una parola, ma ti dice il suo significato: questo non vuol dire che il suo significato si possa applicare sempre. Per non sbagliare, guarda le _verbal illustrations_/_usage examples_: quelli sono esempi di uso corretto.

Il fatto che la grammatica dica che _shall_ puo` significare futuro, non vuol dire che si possa usare liberamente. E ci vuole anche un occhio/orecchio "esperto" per capire quando una certa cosa vuol dire X piuttosto che Y.


----------



## ALEX1981X

ToWhomItMayConcern said:


> E` importante che sia piu` o meno frequente, invece, se non sei un native speaker: se usi una costruzione grammaticale chiara e comune, il tuo inglese e` piu` naturale.
> 
> E` importante che sia British o American, invece: dipende anche con chi stai parlando e per chi scrivi. Se parli con degli Americani, non dirai _petrol_ per dire "benzina"; se parli con degli Inglesi, non dirai _gas_.
> 
> Se tu pensi che "I thought you should know" possa voler dire "I thought you would know," fai una applicazione sbagliata di una definizione di dizionario. Per questo, non puoi usare una parola "in base" alla sua definizione sul dizionario; perche' rischi di usarla in modo sbagliato. Un dizionario non ti dice "come" usare una parola, ma ti dice il suo significato: questo non vuol dire che il suo significato si possa applicare sempre. Per non sbagliare, guarda le _verbal illustrations_/_usage examples_: quelli sono esempi di uso corretto.
> 
> Il fatto che la grammatica dica che _shall_ puo` significare futuro, non vuol dire che si possa usare liberamente. E ci vuole anche un occhio/orecchio "esperto" per capire quando una certa cosa vuol dire X piuttosto che Y.




Starò attento nel caso...in base alla nazionalità di riferimento 
Il discorso è, se in linea generale è *corretto o non corretto*.
Il resto è ripetizione di concetti conosciutissimi cosi come Petrol e Gas e altre particolarità tipica di una nazione parlante o di un altra.
Nessuno ha parlato di "usare sempre" ma di usare in certi contesti precisi....d'altronde non c'è neanche una grossa differenza di significato
Io userei Will per creare il futuro a scanso di equivoci.
Se i dizionari dicono una cosa è anche perchè chi li ha creati sicuramente ha pensato 60000 volte prima di spiegare un uso alternativo di un termine o meno nel rispetto di tante persone nel mondo che parlano Inglese.
Quindi,tendenzialmente io mi fido di lui.
Ti avviso che esiste anche il caso contrario: cioè la convinzione di tanti nativi Italiani e Inglesi, tedeschi etc...di parlare la propria lingua con eccessiva confidenza .
Io quando ho un dubbio (anche in Italiano) uso il vocabolario,l'enciclopedia e un buon libro di grammatica. A volte ci sono cose rare come frequenza d'uso ma assolutamente legittime.

Comunque grazie per questo scambio mi fa piacere


----------

